# brownish sticky stuff in ears



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

My puppy has brownish stickyish stuff on the underside of his ears. I removed it a few days ago using a qtip very gently. But, it appears to be back again today. So I've cleaned it again but I'm wondering what it is. Cooper is just 3 months old. And ideas?


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

If its on the inside canal it might be an ear infection. Does it have an odor? I took Bella to a groomer a few weeks ago so she would get used to going and a few days later she had brown **** in her ear but had no odor (I heard they have a smell), her vet said she had an ear infection.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine had that a while back. I had used a few ear drops, but she shook it out. Was going to the vet anyway and she did the same with a little more. Cleared up well.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie had the brown ear gunk at approximately 3 months. His REALLY stunk - I could smell him from a few feet away. The vet cleaned them out and cleaned the hair out of his canals, and we treated with some med. and he has been fine (knock on wood) since. Finn is on his third one, same ear, not as stinky, but brown gunk. Not sure what is up with him.


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

It could be ear mites, if it smell bad. Precious had it when she was 10 weeks old, vet gave us some medicine to put in the ears for 2 weeks to clear it up. Since then I give her a ear wash every time we gave her a bath, her ears have been fine.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

might want to take him to the vet...


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

actually it doesn't have a smell at all. could it just be wax? does it have to be an infection?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> actually it doesn't have a smell at all. could it just be wax? does it have to be an infection?


It could be just wax-I am constantly cleaning Piper's ears because she gets that brownish wax, I have taken her to the vet and it is not an infection.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When was the last time he was at the Vet? Does he scratch his ears at all?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

If it doesn't smell, it could be wax. Just keep the ear clean. If he has too much hair inside the ear and the wax builds up, you can pull some of the hairs out with your fingers (It won't hurt him at all).
I do it to Toby once in a while, just to keep the area somewhat clear of hair and of wax build up. Again, don't take all the hair, just the bulk of it to help keep it clean.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Needs to be checked by your vet.


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bellas had no odor but it was an ear infection. I thought it was dirt, then I thought it could be brown wax but since she was going to the vet anyway I had them check it out.


----------

